# Feeding 2 optical inputs from 1 outport



## jasperconman (Jul 11, 2009)

I am trying to input two amplifiers (separate rooms) from the Sky plus optical output. Both work individually, so the signal's fine. I've tried a 'Y splitter', but guess I understood it's function the wrong way round as neither worked when I tried it.

As I understand it 'Optic Switches' direct the beam so that only one receiver can be fed at a time, not both simultaneously?

Is this correct, or is there a way so both can be utilised at the same time?

Any ideas or advice gratefully received.


----------



## mannoiaj (Jun 23, 2009)

dunno dude... good question. I've never seen an optical splitter for sure. 
good luck man and welcome to the forums here. I hope someone can help you.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

What you need is a distribution amplifier this splits the signal and amplifies it so that the each device receives a full power signal. When you use a splitter each device receives half the signal which may not be enough to power the end device.
The concept is explained here:
http://www.multidyne.com/blog/2009/02/optical-repeaters-and-distribution-amplifiers/

I found this one at Markertek but have no experience with it. They can probably help you out if you give them a call.
http://www.markertek.com/Routers-Switchers-DA's/Video-Distribution/TLDA-1.xhtml

Good luck.


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

You can most definitely buy an optical SPDIF splitter. link

Note this was just a google result, I can't speak for the company.


----------



## Jason Brent (Mar 28, 2009)

Stereodude said:


> You can most definitely buy an optical SPDIF splitter. link
> 
> Note this was just a google result, I can't speak for the company.


Wow, I wonder how it works....a mirror? Also, it says it can combing 2 into 1, what would a DAC do with that?


----------



## Stereodude (Feb 6, 2010)

Jason said:


> Wow, I wonder how it works....a mirror? Also, it says it can combing 2 into 1, what would a DAC do with that?


Uh... I'm sure it's just a molded plastic Y.

Well, you could connect 2 to 1, but they both couldn't be on at the same time.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Stereodude said:


> You can most definitely buy an optical SPDIF splitter.


He already tried a splitter and it didn't work for him.


jasperconman said:


> I've tried a 'Y splitter', but guess I understood it's function the wrong way round as neither worked when I tried it.


----------

